# follow on thread - worst "posh" names...



## Mince Pie (21 June 2011)

My (mare) is called My Les after some blokes wife! What is the worst name you've heard?


----------



## lynds81 (21 June 2011)

Cocaine Joke.... 

Neither BE or BS would register her with it... Comical on a XC course through... "And this is Lynda on Cocaine... oh, er, umm... Joke"


----------



## katherine1975 (21 June 2011)

My OH's horse is called Peggy Davis on her passport. Her previous owners renamed her Kelsi.


----------



## kerilli (21 June 2011)

there was a racehorse years ago called Poor Skin. supposed to be Poor Skiv, after the owner's wife's nickname, but it got misread at Weatherbys iirc. apparently vets used to check it all over looking for the skin complaint...
there was an eventer a few years ago called The Backbreaker, i can't believe anyone ever got on that (WFP rode it for a while iirc.)
am i allowed to mention the same horse on this thread as i did on the other one? 
Airbus The Rock Phenomenon has to be the worst name ever, really, I think. that evented at Novice level in the early '90s, i saw its name in quite a few programmes.
i usually forget the bad names, try to just remember the good ones!


----------



## Shrimp (21 June 2011)

My horses is pretty weird: Potted Shrimp :/ Why on earth they decided to call him that i'll never know! His stable name is Shrimp which i love but the 'potted' bit is just weird! Entries secretaries used to find it amusing though


----------



## glitterfuzz (21 June 2011)

Theres an x race horse on our yard called "Monster Jawbreaker"!  (monster is his stable name)  I once knew a show jumper called Frilly Knickers!


----------



## Vizslak (21 June 2011)

Potted shrimp is a cool name! Although I wouldnt eat it...bleurgh! Lol


----------



## livvyc_ria (21 June 2011)

I used to know a showjumper called Topless.....was fine when commentator read out "Topless ridden by ******", but tragic when they announced "and this is ****** riding Topless."


----------



## almorton (21 June 2011)

i have a gelding called bethel.....!


----------



## Mince Pie (21 June 2011)

almorton said:



			i have a gelding called bethel.....!
		
Click to expand...

OMG really? Poor boy


----------



## Apercrumbie (21 June 2011)

I know an ex racehorse called The Empty Tin.  Although it sounds a bit awful, it's now one of my favourite names, it cracks me up so much


----------



## SnowGoose (22 June 2011)

One for the scottish lot - my old showjumper was called Paisley B.  Fine in itself except I was at Uni in Bearsden, Glasgow and horse lived nearby.  Try screaming PAISLEY across a field on the edge of Glasgow  he was quickly renamed


----------



## ironhorse (22 June 2011)

Our Quarter Horse mare is called Lil Blip of Blosser, a name that I have always hated. Apparently her mother was unexpectedly in foal when imported, and our poor little madam is her 'Blip'! Commentators can never pronounce it - one German commentator refused to try! We're hoping that she is in foal and her baby's name will be chosen very carefully!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (22 June 2011)

Mines name is Clever Girl VD Cumul, I love the Clever Girl bit but the rest sounds like a S*xually transmitted disease!!! BS is just Clever Girl, but BE used the whole bloody lot despite me begging lol!!!


----------



## jenbleep (22 June 2011)

I used to know of a show horse called "Fizzy Whizz Bang" or something to that effect....!


----------



## Lowen Ki (22 June 2011)

Hi guys I just have to say thank you for sharing this thread... it's made me laugh SO much I've just snorted tea all over my keyboard at work


----------



## SpruceRI (22 June 2011)

One of my friends bought a horse called something similar to 'Claire's Darling'...  yuck!


----------



## wench (22 June 2011)

Private Parts...


----------



## Britestar (22 June 2011)

A friend of mine has a horse called Pax. Never thought much of it until a few months ago, when we had a visiting instructor who noticed his 'proper' name on a saddlecloth.

Turns out she had him in her yard as a youngster with no name(he's 18 now), and his stable neighbour was called Tam.................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (22 June 2011)

LIKE!


----------



## I*HM (22 June 2011)

Love listening to the names at shows. 
Recently I heard ' Barbie Pony', pony was a trad type connemara ridden by a teenage boy, poor guy must have been mortified, especially when he was talking to some of his mates and his mother shouted ''do you need a leg up on Barbie?'' 
I am guilty of putting an Irish spelling of Banshee on a pony's passport, BeanSi 
My guy is 'Birr Sean', I think that's pretty bad really. I'd love to rename him as Utter Nutter, but think that could cause problems when someone other than me has to ride him


----------



## Cyclops (22 June 2011)

Someone I used to know way back in my youth had a horse called Fanny - a friend who used to commentate XC at Osberton used to take great delight in announcing "now we have Miss ........ riding her very own F....!!! I think he thought it was amusing?!?!


----------



## Jango (22 June 2011)

Potted Shrimp!! hahaha! that made me laugh out loud! Keep them coming!


----------



## Girlracer (22 June 2011)

My new girls race name is Wildlife, i didn't think that was particularly great. Although makes a little more sense when you know her sire is 'Environments Friend'


----------



## gingerarab (22 June 2011)

The worst I ever heard was a horse called "******"  after it was purchased the name got rapidly changed


----------



## Mince Pie (22 June 2011)

GA can you spell that out with spaces as all you get is stars!


----------



## gingerarab (22 June 2011)

I just did !  

I must add terrible name and I'm not racist, you couldnt call a horse that in Birmingham !!

will probably get an infraction now


----------



## Emma S (22 June 2011)

I've had known a few awful names!
I had an exracer called 'anotherbottleteddy'
A welsh gelding called 'Prince Cosmic Stardust'
My current boys names are 'Grey Spirit' which is just a bit boring and 'Just Dennis'


----------



## Mince Pie (22 June 2011)

gingerarab said:



			I just did !  

I must add terrible name and I'm not racist, you couldnt call a horse that in Birmingham !!

will probably get an infraction now 

Click to expand...

Geez, almost like calling a horse Paisley when you live in Glasgae!


----------



## ElphabaFae (22 June 2011)

A racehorse called Bouncy Bouncy,her dam was called Wunderbra


----------



## Mince Pie (22 June 2011)

Can imagine the poor bugger who ends up doing ROR on her dam!


----------



## tonitot (16 September 2011)

Elphabafae - Wunderbra's dam was called Supportive .. I think there's a theme  

My favourite horse at work is My Mate Les (owned and bred by the same guy who owned and bred broke but happy's My Les) we also have one called Bareback, by Redback .. It's awful


----------



## buddylove (16 September 2011)

Cyclops said:



			Someone I used to know way back in my youth had a horse called Fanny - a friend who used to commentate XC at Osberton used to take great delight in announcing "now we have Miss ........ riding her very own F....!!! I think he thought it was amusing?!?!

Click to expand...

Love it!!!


----------



## diggerbez (16 September 2011)

my horse is called redhill bandit. my OH calls him arsebandit- no not very politically correct but he finds it funny  at least i didn't use the N word like GA


----------



## alwaysbroke (16 September 2011)

I hate the posh name of of one of ours, Goodenough so far have managed not to use it when competing, just use his stable name.


----------



## mtj (16 September 2011)

My horse's breeder intended him for show jumping.  Clearly didn't have dressage in mind when she named him "Good Moves".  A previous owner has already registered him with BD so I'm snookered.


----------



## BBP (16 September 2011)

Knew an american show pony called 'Tropical Fish Are Cheaper'  ...I'm guessing that's what the kids dad said when he heard how much it cost!


----------



## miskettie (16 September 2011)

Lol - this thread is great!

My old mare was called Dlani Dudette - which is slightly embarrasing, but what was more embarrasing was that my own name is quite unusual - so I often got [__my name__] ridden by Dlani Dudette.


----------



## Curragh (16 September 2011)

My pony was called Bimbo 

At a racing yard I worked at we had 'Lady Dominatrix' and 'Girl of Pleasure'


----------



## doratheexplorer (16 September 2011)

Eventing the other day I heard a horse announced called Snuffleupagus - Amazing!!!


----------



## avthechav (16 September 2011)

Mums horse Hatty is passported as 'Virgin on the Ridiculous'!! Needless to say we have on only ever competed her as Hatty- she has done BE/BSJA and numerous PC comps tho


----------



## teapot (16 September 2011)

doratheexplorer said:



			Eventing the other day I heard a horse announced called Snuffleupagus - Amazing!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snuffleupagus is one of the Muppets


----------



## photo_jo (16 September 2011)

tonitot said:



			Elphabafae - Wunderbra's dam was called Supportive .. I think there's a theme  

My favourite horse at work is My Mate Les (owned and bred by the same guy who owned and bred broke but happy's My Les) we also have one called Bareback, by Redback .. It's awful 

Click to expand...

The Baldings had one called Cleavage-by Hillandale out of Divided who was by Busted - I think it was so the race reader could say 'and Mrs Balding's Cleavage is out in front!


----------



## teapot (16 September 2011)

photo_jo said:



			The Baldings had one called Cleavage-by Hillandale out of Divided who was by Busted - I think it was so the race reader could say 'and Mrs Balding's Cleavage is out in front! 

Click to expand...

That's brilliant


----------



## cob&onion (16 September 2011)

My TBs full sister was called high heels on tarmac 

I do own a welsh called dreammaker - we call him dream, bit of an odd name but hey ho!


----------



## YardGeek (16 September 2011)

I ride a horse called Nookie which causes some very funny looks when is mentioned in casual conversation  also my brothers showjumper is called cupcake, promptly shortened to CC but can't get away from it in the ring


----------



## brown tack (16 September 2011)

I know an ex racer called 'Nearly Curry'


----------



## Mince Pie (16 September 2011)

LOL but dte, ms and p_j have it for me 

Tonitot my mate les is always getting confused for my les, I think i remember a call s got when Millie was for sale and the people thought it was my mate les for sale!


----------



## Fools Motto (16 September 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			I know an ex racer called 'Nearly Curry'
		
Click to expand...

Chestnut mare, late 20's by any chance??


----------



## Bounced (16 September 2011)

My poor TB was registered as Hopehecandoit. No surprise he was a dismal racehorse


----------



## Twiggy14 (16 September 2011)

My dad is still trying to convince me and mum to call one of ours Backwards
"Charlotte .............. Riding Backwards!"
yeah, doesn't fit the rest though!!!!


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (17 September 2011)

I've heard some funny ones out competing.

"A zimmer frame" so it would go - "so&so riding A zimmer frame" which we all thought was good.

Most awful? I remember from going to watch my very first hunter trial aged 8 ... "Mummy's Little Soldier" .........euugh!


----------



## Mike007 (17 September 2011)

teapot said:



			Snuffleupagus is one of the Muppets 

Click to expand...

You show a worrying amount of knowlege of the muppet show


----------



## millreef (17 September 2011)

Where to start with bad names?.... Lots of Chinglish names used by Hong Kongers but a couple are Golden Ball (yes, just the one), and Fairy Shrimp.


----------



## [59668] (17 September 2011)

I used to know one called Buck Off. My lads passport name is Marble Eyes (yuck) but I call him Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## PolarSkye (17 September 2011)

First horse I tried when horse shopping was by the Grade A Showjumper, "It's the Business" . . . called Buckaroo . . . stable name Buck . . . .  He bolted with me in the school and I fell off.  Great start!

Friend has a lovely cob mare - keeps her at Atherstone Stud . . . registered name?  Hippo.

P


----------



## brown tack (17 September 2011)

cool mix said:



			Chestnut mare, late 20's by any chance??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, lives in Devon


----------



## alwaysbroke (17 September 2011)

BEUnderTheInfluence said:



			Most awful? I remember from going to watch my very first hunter trial aged 8 ... "Mummy's Little Soldier" .........euugh!
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of one I tried too many years ago,a lovely stamp of coloured horse called 'Little Chocolate Soldier', .....


----------



## Rosiefell (17 September 2011)

Not a competition horse but I bought a little mare from the NF sales, when I collected her passport I discovered her reg name was Denny Lusty.  She ended up with the stable name Lola.


----------



## skint1 (17 September 2011)

Some of these names are fab


----------



## hobgoblin (17 September 2011)

Here's a few .. Auntie Gladys ,buck not , familiar art all rugs had f. Art written on them one of our ponies is called bejay tangolyn which I think is ridiculous I


----------



## wyrdsister (17 September 2011)

We had one at our current yard called Inde-Cent. Another at a rehab yard I was at called Vile (pronounced Veelay, but you can guarantee the commentators never got it right!).

Then, for sheer silliness, a youngster I worked with was called Red Lake Mountain Ringlet (it's some sort of butterfly, but seriously? Why use it for a horse?!).

One of the funniest/meanest I ever heard was given to a horse at my ex's yard: Crispy Bits, aka Crisp. His trailer caught fire when he was being transported to the yard and, although he wasn't hurt, the name came from that...


----------



## jockette (17 September 2011)

We had a lovely belgium mare called Ulke
also a pony called Looking glass light my fire, such a mouthfull


----------



## misswitch2 (17 September 2011)

my friends old horse was called John...We used to get funny looks in the pub from people overhearing her talking about riding John!


----------



## Nic86 (17 September 2011)

Some of my favourites are pocket rocket which went to the same BE events I did and I just loved the name. Another is willy L pronounced will he hell BSJA wouldn't accept that though lol. I've currently got Rhubarb Renaisance, Ptah (thats his only name so I just call him P) and my foal is called Grandstan as the people I bought him from called him Stan after a family member and I think Grandstan is quite clever so I kept it.


----------



## Mince Pie (17 September 2011)

I quite like rhubarb renaissance!


----------



## Nic86 (17 September 2011)

The breeder calls all his horses Rhubarb. I had Rhubarb Royale before and my sister had olympia. Renaisance is just a mouthfull and never fits in the box lol


----------



## humblepie (17 September 2011)

My non horsey brother wants to call a racehorse "Adog" so that the commentary would go....and there is a dog in the lead...

There is a racehorse called Ray Source which always sounds weird in the commentary.

My other half, fed up with the OTT names some show horses have, calls those whose names he cannot remember "sooper dooper pooper trooper".


----------



## charlie76 (17 September 2011)

**whispers** snuffleupagus is actually from sesame street not the muppets! ! 
I had a fugly and a Calvin Klein!  

I
also Have a van du cumul horse.  He is called Baltimore van du cumul. It never fits on the score sheets!


----------



## ecrozier (17 September 2011)

Snuffleupagus belongs to a friend of mine! Awesome name isn't it!
My boy's sire is 'vinnie jones' and his mum is 'the captain's flight' - oh wanted to call him football captain! Not happening...
He was called buckaroo initially as well - apparently bucked a lot as a foal but shortened to roo. Breeder was considering puckaroo as show name (or pukka-roo!)


----------



## teapot (17 September 2011)

charlie76 said:



			**whispers** snuffleupagus is actually from sesame street not the muppets! ! 
I had a fugly and a Calvin Klein!  

I
also Have a van du cumul horse.  He is called Baltimore van du cumul. It never fits on the score sheets!
		
Click to expand...

Swear he's been in the Muppets too... Either way, it's an awesome name!


----------



## welshwizzard (17 September 2011)

curragh said:



			My pony was called Bimbo 

'
		
Click to expand...

Owners daughter at a riding school I worked at had a pony she named Bimbo........unfortunately it was a gelding lol


----------



## abitodd (17 September 2011)

Hilaraious thread. Thanks!
In case anyone looks at this thread to name their horse.....

how about ?    Norfolk and Good.......Just say it quickly!


----------



## Worried1 (17 September 2011)

Diva is Direct Pleasure it still makes me feel awkward when I say it and we have had her nearly 5 years!

What's worse?... She's in foal to Royaldik!

We are going gave some fun when the foal arrives with names!


----------



## Keenjean (17 September 2011)

My girls proper name is hoopvol which I thought was fine but the day I got her someone pointed out it spelt lovpooh backwards... Instantly went off it!


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (17 September 2011)

I remember seeing a horse at the European champs called something "Snodgrass"........


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (17 September 2011)

My friend tried to register hers as "Norfolk In Chance" .....say it quickly....


----------



## Tnavas (18 September 2011)

To my friends disgust her son called his mare 'Snatch' - he was going through a rebellous phase!

Cats are called Catastrophe, Catalyst, Catmandu & Catamaran, Dog often refered to as Dogone - over the fence again!


----------



## Elfen (18 September 2011)

My first pony was called dick Turpin - shortened to dick and my friends was spring time fantasy - shortened to fanny. The commentator in the pairs xc nearly choked when he read out our names - dick and fanny!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 September 2011)

I want to call a racehorse - The Favourite - imagine the comentators and punters getting confused with that!


----------



## Fools Motto (18 September 2011)

EKW said:



			I want to call a racehorse - The Favourite - imagine the comentators and punters getting confused with that!
		
Click to expand...

*like* lol


----------



## Puppy (18 September 2011)

I once knew a lovely mare called Edna Bucket


----------



## j1ffy (18 September 2011)

EKW said:



			I want to call a racehorse - The Favourite - imagine the comentators and punters getting confused with that!
		
Click to expand...

I saw a race on TV once with a horse called "The Other One" - it was very confusing hearing the commentary until I realised!!!


----------



## rhino (18 September 2011)

j1ffy said:



			I saw a race on TV once with a horse called "The Other One" - it was very confusing hearing the commentary until I realised!!!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of this race: horses called 'My wife knows everything' and 'The wife doesn't know' racing against each other. Commentary is fabulous 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMY-VX7NyA


----------



## Circe (18 September 2011)

rhino said:



			Reminds me of this race: horses called 'My wife knows everything' and 'The wife doesn't know' racing against each other. Commentary is fabulous 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMY-VX7NyA

Click to expand...

love it


----------



## Revena (25 September 2011)

I knew of a horse named 'Pedigree Chum'...no joke!


----------



## black_horse (25 September 2011)

rhino said:



			Reminds me of this race: horses called 'My wife knows everything' and 'The wife doesn't know' racing against each other. Commentary is fabulous 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMY-VX7NyA

Click to expand...

This one is better, a racehorse named ARRRRRR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC6-zHaMSlc&feature=related


----------



## rhino (25 September 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			This one is better, a racehorse named ARRRRRR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC6-zHaMSlc&feature=related



Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Charem (25 September 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			This one is better, a racehorse named ARRRRRR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC6-zHaMSlc&feature=related



Click to expand...

That actually made my day  

Thank you!


----------



## juliag (25 September 2011)

livvyc_ria said:



			I used to know a showjumper called Topless.....was fine when commentator read out "Topless ridden by ******", but tragic when they announced "and this is ****** riding Topless."
		
Click to expand...

LOL If your in the Bath Area this was us! I used to enter my daughter in unaff comps using various funny names, the kids never quite knew what or Who i had entered them as so we had, Samantha Gratton riding Topless and charlotte Gratton riding Daddys second mortgage!  obviously in BSJA it was all very sensible and serious but unaff anything goes....... and it certainly did! lol


----------



## Greenleaves (25 September 2011)

I felt sorry for the poor racehorse called Kitchen Sink
(Though shortened to Kitch for a stable name wasnt so bad)


----------



## Mince Pie (25 September 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			This one is better, a racehorse named ARRRRRR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC6-zHaMSlc&feature=related



Click to expand...

God I needed that laugh! Utterly brilliant!


----------



## black_horse (25 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			God I needed that laugh! Utterly brilliant! 

Click to expand...

 glad to have cheered you up


----------



## Maddie2412 (25 September 2011)

the vids are great!! when deciding name we were going to call olly(dark bay) 'the grey one' would have been hilarious the grey one is winning but its actually bay...

other one in the mix was 'faller at the first' and 'the winner' either way faller at the first is coming up or the winner is coming in a clse second... haha (decided on theorphrastus in the end which confused them enough!)


----------



## catembi (25 September 2011)

My horse's racing name was Trans Siberian...but his stable name was Tranny!

Errr, I don't think I'm shouting 'Tranny' up the field!  He became Trevor instead.


----------



## mattie mistletoe (26 September 2011)

I knew of a racehorse called 'the giggler' his stable name was giggles. I loved it! X x


----------



## chocolatepony (26 September 2011)

These are really funny!  Mine isn't quite as good- his posh name is 'Soft Gold' (out of 'Soft Touch') which usually gets a laugh... but his stable name is (and apparently always has been) Sparkie- which tends to make people think I own a small native pony, not a 16.2 ginger ex race horse!


----------



## Nagling (26 September 2011)

these are brilliant names - love them!  Thank you!

I have one called Snow Flurry which is a nice name until at a ODE last year they ended up shortening it (it also has a prefix) and calling her Slurry!  Luckily it hasn't stuck


----------



## JGC (27 September 2011)

I have one called Judy Grand Champ (very appropriate, she LOVES her field) and the other came with the show name Sex on the Beach!!!! I changed that sharpish


----------



## Escada2004 (27 September 2011)

My new youngster had a stable name of princess fiona(from shrek) as she was so ugly when they imported her from Belgium so i changed it to Lily as she is pretty now. She also has the worst ever 'Posh' name of Gella Van De Brouwershoeve!! You should hear the judges try and pronounce that one, very funny  Translated its 'Geller of the Brewer Farm' poor girl! An old friend of mine had a jumping pony called Grey Spartan and she was called Grace Barton, now say that quick, Grace Barton riding Grey Sparton


----------



## wonkey_donkey (27 September 2011)

Evelyn said:



			To my friends disgust her son called his mare 'Snatch' - he was going through a rebellous phase!

Cats are called Catastrophe, Catalyst, Catmandu & Catamaran, Dog often refered to as Dogone - over the fence again!
		
Click to expand...


There was a fab little JA pony called Snatch a few years ago so the BSJA obviously didn't mind that one !!!


----------

